# Heracles Sub-ohm tank or Kanger Subtank Mini



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (11/12/15)

Hey Vapers,

I'm torn between getting the Heracles tank and the Kanger Subtank mini.

Please help!!


----------



## Gizmo (19/12/15)

Herakles Plus all day if you want a really hard hitting vape. If you more of a mouth to lung then go Subtank mini. Another honorable mention is the Crown tank which is in between of the two..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (19/12/15)

Kanger mini all the way


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (22/12/15)

Went with the Kanger Mini and really enjoying it specially with the RBA... Still want to try the Heracles tho


----------



## Ernest (22/12/15)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Went with the Kanger Mini and really enjoying it specially with the RBA... Still want to try the Heracles tho


Nice! Subtank mini is my every day vape at the moment. With temp control it's easy to regulate your liquid and battery usage making it an excellent all day vape. In the evenings and over weekends I like to bring out the big guns and burn some juice.
enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (22/12/15)

T


BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Went with the Kanger Mini and really enjoying it specially with the RBA... Still want to try the Heracles tho


Told you. Damn I'm right. Lol. Got my mini next to me, I don't like the occ but on the RBA when you can coil well, do a dual coil, oh sweet heaven.


----------



## Nightwalker (22/12/15)

Ernest said:


> Nice! Subtank mini is my every day vape at the moment. With temp control it's easy to regulate your liquid and battery usage making it an excellent all day vape. In the evenings and over weekends I like to bring out the big guns and burn some juice.
> enjoy!


What he said


----------



## Larry (23/12/15)

It depends on 2 factors I rate:

whether you're gonna want to be able to rebuild your own coils
whether you like alot of airflow and want to do straight lung hits
The Subtank mini is a perfect all round tank imo with stock coils and an RBA deck. The airflow through it is a bit on the tight side even with the AFC fully open. You will also be able to run the Subtank mini at a lower wattage.

The Herakles Plus is a hard hitter especially with the 0.2 SS coils so you will need a considerable bit more power than the Subtank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

